# I am smitten!!



## NightShadeMeadows (Apr 8, 2019)

The does out where my two girls live are starting to kid. So far, the owners of the herd have had three bucklings out of three kids born (gonne be a buck year??) BUT I am totally smitten and dying over this little guy. His Momma is a black moonspotted doe and daddy is a roan, so they threw this little stunner!!! (I want him so bad!!!) Hopefully they will decide to hold onto him or let me buy him and keep him out there. He's a doll!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He is adorable!! :inlove:


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

He is so cute.


----------



## NightShadeMeadows (Apr 8, 2019)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> He is adorable!! :inlove:


Thank you !! I just want to go out there and cuddle him!


----------



## NightShadeMeadows (Apr 8, 2019)

KST Goat Farm said:


> He is so cute.


Thank you!! This is such an exciting time of year. My does are not due till March or April, so I'll have the earlier kids to love on first


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

He's a looker for sure! Super cute boy!


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Handsome little guy! I can see why you like him so much, he's beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Awwww! I just wanna hold him right now. :bighug:
You can tell your girls I said you should keep him! If he remains a buck, I bet he will give you some GORGEOUS kids next breeding season! 
Congratulations! 
And good job to his parents too! They gave you a keeper! :goodjob:


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

He's really cute!
Is he a Mini-Nubian? His ears seem a bit small for a full Nubian. but it could just be the angle the picture is at.


----------



## NightShadeMeadows (Apr 8, 2019)

SandyNubians said:


> He's a looker for sure! Super cute boy!


Thank you! He is such a sweetie!!


----------



## NightShadeMeadows (Apr 8, 2019)

mariella said:


> He's really cute!
> Is he a Mini-Nubian? His ears seem a bit small for a full Nubian. but it could just be the angle the picture is at.[/He is QUOTE]
> He is a purebred Nubian, and I think his ears seem long enough, though a couple of the kids out there have longer  He's not going to be registered, so its ok.


----------



## NightShadeMeadows (Apr 8, 2019)

cristina-sorina said:


> Handsome little guy! I can see why you like him so much, he's beautiful!


Thank you!! He's a lover too, which is adorable


----------



## NightShadeMeadows (Apr 8, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> How cute.


Thanks!!!! <3


----------



## NightShadeMeadows (Apr 8, 2019)

CaramelKittey said:


> Awwww! I just wanna hold him right now. :bighug:
> You can tell your girls I said you should keep him! If he remains a buck, I bet he will give you some GORGEOUS kids next breeding season!
> Congratulations!
> And good job to his parents too! They gave you a keeper! :goodjob:


Hehehehe yes, I have already laid claim to him. My girls have so much color and varying amount of moonspots so the cross between them will hopefully make some eye-catching little ones. This little buck's momma has a great (and capacious) udder, too!!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

NightShadeMeadows said:


> Hehehehe yes, I have already laid claim to him. My girls have so much color and varying amount of moonspots so the cross between them will hopefully make some eye-catching little ones. This little buck's momma has a great (and capacious) udder, too!!


That's awesome! Sounds like he has the colors and genetic confirmation to be a great buck! 
So cute!


----------



## NightShadeMeadows (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## NightShadeMeadows (Apr 8, 2019)

Mr Handsome man (I have been calling him Uhtred) with a couple of the other babies out there. My girls are a few weeks out from kidding, but I have been having a ball with the babies who are already here!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Beautiful little ones!


----------



## NightShadeMeadows (Apr 8, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Beautiful little ones!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Congratulations! How many kids have been born so far? Any pictures..?


----------



## NightShadeMeadows (Apr 8, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Nice.


Thanks!!! <3


----------



## NightShadeMeadows (Apr 8, 2019)

CaramelKittey said:


> Congratulations! How many kids have been born so far? Any pictures..?


Thank you!! I think the count out there right now is 16? 18? Something. LOL!! They belong to the folks where my two does live. I am boarding with other Nubian folks. BUT I have some pics. My own girls have about 4-5 weeks to go, or that is about what I am guessing since we put them in with the buck on Oct 6th and they've been with the boys ever since then. Here are a few pics of some of the little ones out there  First one is one of the kids striking a diva pose 








Then there is "grandma" Bounty babysitting several babies in the Texas snow  







Cinnamon with one of her just-born and dried off bucklings








It's fun to explore!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Beautiful pictures! Love the babiez!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

NightShadeMeadows said:


> Thank you!! I think the count out there right now is 16? 18? Something. LOL!! They belong to the folks where my two does live. I am boarding with other Nubian folks. BUT I have some pics. My own girls have about 4-5 weeks to go, or that is about what I am guessing since we put them in with the buck on Oct 6th and they've been with the boys ever since then. Here are a few pics of some of the little ones out there  First one is one of the kids striking a diva pose
> View attachment 171629
> 
> Then there is "grandma" Bounty babysitting several babies in the Texas snow
> ...


Awww! I love the pictures! 'Grandma' looks 'thrilled' to have to look after all those babies. I'm sure she enjoys it. Congratulations, I hope all goes well with your does!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are adorable!!


----------

